# Judge arrested for planting drugs on ex-lover's husband...



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow...these cases of what infidelity can cause never cease to amaze me..bad enough your wife cheats on you but then her lover tries to have you thrown in prison....

Judge arrested for planting drugs on ex-lover's husband...

From the article:

*"Mingo County Circuit Judge Michael Thornsbury was arrested Thursday after federal authorities allege he targeted his ex-lover's husband and used his position on the bench to manipulate criminal charges against the man."

"Prosecutors allege Thornsbury, the county's only circuit judge, put his business partner in charge of a Mingo grand jury, plotted to plant drugs on R.W. and tried to get the man sent to jail"*


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Yep, they prove that they will go to no ends for self gratification and fulfillment.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

He'll most likely get a slap on the wrist. Judges all protect each other. 

I feel bad for the guy he tried to railroad. Wonder if that guy and his wife are still married?


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

A recent thread here had a judge having an affair with SSI wife. Shows what the BS has to deal with when the POS has some Power that they illegally use.


----------



## BK23 (Apr 17, 2013)

West Virginia's legal system is a total corrupt mess. That said, this guy is in federal court now, no longer protected by his good ole boy, coal money network at the state level. Federal prosecutors and federal courts don't mess around--even in WV. This guy will do some time.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

LostViking said:


> He'll most likely get a slap on the wrist. Judges all protect each other.
> 
> I feel bad for the guy he tried to railroad. *Wonder if that guy and his wife are still married?*


After this his sorry azz wife deserves a one way ticket to divorceville....


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, this may actually end up being some good karma comeuppance for this POS.

The charges against him are FEDERAL. Most of the rugsweeping/wristslapping that occurs with politicians, judges, or LEO's happens when local authorities are left in charge of the prosecution and sentencing. Those are the situations where personal connections and friendships often work to protect the scumbags.

If the Feds get involved, it usually doesn't go well for the trash. The Feds tend to make examples of these yahoos.

Think about the cops from the Rodney King situation.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

And this scumbag needs to be disbarred and to serve the guys he sent to jail, so they can have their own affair with him.


----------



## confusedFather (Jul 15, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> And this scumbag needs to be disbarred and to serve the guys he sent to jail, so they can have their own affair with him.


yup
:rofl:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

navaeqq said:


> He'll most likely get a slap on the wrist.


Feds don't mess around he will have to do 85% of his sentence. I hope the op sues him personally.

5


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Shaggy said:


> And this scumbag needs to be disbarred and to serve the guys he sent to jail, so they can have their own affair with him.


:iagree: Infidelity and an abuse of power...hope it was worth for the wife to get some strange...her picture should be plastered in the newspaper right alongside the judges...


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I wonder if because its now public, if the BS could sue the OM over damages in civil court, as this exposure will make if difficult for the BS and the children to carry on their normal lives for years to come.


----------



## BK23 (Apr 17, 2013)

Shaggy said:


> I wonder if because its now public, if the BS could sue the OM over damages in civil court, as this exposure will make if difficult for the BS and the children to carry on their normal lives for years to come.


He definitely has a civil rights case under 42 U.S.C. 1983--it's the statute that allows private individuals to sue state actors that violate their civil rights. Looks like a pretty easy case to me. Against the judge, his highway patrolman buddy, and possibly others.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

BK23 said:


> He definitely has a civil rights case under 42 U.S.C. 1983--it's the statute that allows private individuals to sue state actors that violate their civil rights. Looks like a pretty easy case to me. Against the judge, his highway patrolman buddy, and possibly others.


And his lawyer is going to have it pretty easy when it comes to the discovery process, since the Feds will be doing most of the hard work in the criminal case. It'll be a slam dunk.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

From the article this guy has a lot of money and it wasn't just him, but a conspiracy of several others and as lasted several years.

I do hope the BS here goes for blood and hires a very good and very aggressive lawyer,


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Shaggy said:


> From the article this guy has a lot of money and it wasn't just him, but a conspiracy of several others and as lasted several years.
> 
> I do hope the BS here goes for blood and hires a very good and very aggressive lawyer,


Yes..there should be more than one person doing serious jail time....


----------

